# Polished Bliss®: Ferrari F430 detail with a twist...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

DW's first Live Detail! 

*Update 1*:

This is how the car arrived 15 minutes ago, the owner does a good job of keeping on top of it to be honest:









































































As I type this, Alan has started on the wheels/tyres/arches so I'm away to take some more pics but as I am going to be on here regularly please feel free to ask any questions and I shall try my best to answer them while editing/uploading like a mad man! 

*Update 2*:

The wheels have been pressure washed first to remove any dust first, although having ceramic discs this isn't really an issue on this car:










R222 was sprayed on...










...And agitated with the Raceglaze and EZ brushes...



















...followed by a final rinse...










Leaving this, one or two tar spots remaining which will be taken care of in a bit:










*Update 3*:

Tar spots are being removed from the wheels now using Autosmart Tardis:










The fronts aren't too bad but the rears on these cars usually have a fair few chunks of the good old black stuff on the inner rims:



















An old MF towel is being used for the faces and a small Wheel Woolie for the inner rims - very handy these things!










Tyres and Arches next up!

*Update 4*:

Arches are getting a thorough Pre-rinse:










Usually we use Meguiars Superdegreaser but the arches and tyres are fairly clean so we only need APC (4:1) today:




























Clean tyres are essential if you want the tyre dressing to bond properly and prevent sling:










*Update 5*:

Onto the engine bay now - Meguiars APC (4:1) for this:




























On the grubbier engines you need to agitate with brushes but on those with just a light covering of dust you can go straight to pressure washing with hot water:














































Just make sure you're thorough with rinsing off APC as it tends to foam alot!

Now, being Italian - will the engine start now it's wet?..... (drum roll please!)...










Of course it does! 










*Update 6*:

The car is now getting foamed with Meguiars Hyper Wash through the lance at approx 60 degrees:



















And then thoroughly rinsed at high pressure:



















*Update 7*:

All exterior trim and door shuts etc are being cleaned with Raceglaze Detailing Brushes and Meguiars APC:





































*Update 8*:

You can see how a combination of a thorough rinse and hot water is very effective at removing any grime from the paintwork, very little left now:




























A few more defects visible now that the paint is a bit cleaner - we'll have to do our best to fill these later as today is just about protection and not correction. The car will be coming back in for the latter in the summer 

We're now at the wash stage, 2BM and Shampoo Plus:










Just goes to show even on a fairly clean car the wash stage will easily still take you a good 3-4 hours, sometimes even more.

*Update 9*:

The car has now been sprayed and wiped down with Autosmart Tardis to remove any tar spots:




























It is now in the studio and is currently being clayed with Meguiars Mild Detailing Clay and plain water as lube:



















Once the clay stage is complete the car will be dried off and we'll have our Lunch so we'll be back with another update in a while 

*Update 10*:

Quite often when things are going along smoothly you'll find the car you're working on suddenly throws you a curved ball, today is no different!

The car is covered in what looks like paint overspray (although we're not 100% sure as it appears to have etched the clear in places) so alot more claying is needed, Meguiars Aggressive is being used at the moment but it's still not being overly effective so I may need to turn to the DA and machine it off shortly!

It's mainly the roof, bonnet and tops of the wings that are most affected:



















Typical!

*Update 11*:

Right, after several hits with Menzerna 203S and a LC Light Cut Pad the worst of it is off, however there are still quite alot of areas with etching left over which are going to need a heavier machine polish to fully remove. Obviously this needs more time than an All Surface Protection Detail allows so this is currently being left with the owner to mull over.

You can see below the spots have been improved a wee bit but still pretty obvious:










Meanwhile Alan has been sealing the wheels with Swisswax Autobahn while I decide what's happening with the paintwork:



















This issue with the overspray has obviously held things up a bit so I'm about to jump in and help Alan with a few jobs to get us back on track but I shall still be updating regularly as we can have the car longer if needs be 

*Update 12*:

Slight change of plan now. We've spoken to the owner and he's decided he'd like to bring his contract start (which includes a correction detail) forward in order to remove the etchings and the minor swirl marks etc that are currently in the paint.

We now have the car all week in order for me to get it done in between other cars so I will be regularly updating as I work my way round the car doing the correction but today will see the rest of the details being finished off such as the engine/interior etc.

The joys of being a detailer eh? :lol:

*Update 13*:

The interior is coming along nicely, the hoovering is done:



















And here's the process Alan used for cleaning the mats:

Quick hoover to get rid of the majority of the dirt:










Then a spray with APC..










...followed by a thorough brush with a Meguiars Interior Brush...










...then another quick hoover...










...followed by the application of Aerospace Fabric Guard:










And done:










*Update 14*:

Probably the last update for today, tomorrow will see me beginning the correction of the paintwork.

Leather has been cleaned with Swisswax Leather Cleaner and brush:










APC wipe down on all other surfaces:










Shuts protected with Swisswax Nano Express and seals done with Swisswax Seal Feed:



















Glass cleaned with Swisswax Glass Cleaner:










Tailpipes polished with, yes you guessed it, Swisswax Metal Polish:










Aerospace 303 has been applied to the engine bay and left to sit overnight:










*Update 15*:

This morning I've been taking detailed paint readings over the car...



















...and then masking up the roof section ready for machine polishing:










However, after 2 hits with Menzerna 203S and a Lake Country Hydro-Tech Polishing Pad @1800rpm's I'm still left with some overspray spots:










Some of these seem to be etched into the paint but others are still sitting proud of the clear coat and are only slightly improving with each hit.

The problem is, the paintwork defect wise is now looking spot on...










...so it would be daft to keep on giving these areas another 3 or 4 hits with the rotary to try and remove these spots as I'd basically be removing clear coat for no reason so I'm going to have to go back to aggressive clay,lots of patience and possibly even the "pick it off with your finger nail" method. I've no doubt I could hit these affected areas with a wool pad and FCP or the likes and the spots would come off but the aim of the game here is to remove as little paint as possible.

I shall be back soon with another update 

*Update 16*:

Success!

After much claying with Meguiars Aggressive...










...the spots have finally been removed, although you can see the marring the clay left behind...



















Menzerna 85RE easily took care of that though and now we have the paint looking spot free 










*Update 17*:

After lunch I finished off the roof, I've swapped to a 3M Polishing Pad as the paint is a bit "grabby" and the waffle pads run a bit cooler:










I'm currently working down the drivers side, the rear quarter is complete and I have a video currently uploading to show how the correction was achieved 

I should point out now that this is only a Minor Correction detail as the owner isn't fussed about 100% perfection but the Menzerna 85RE is proving to give a 95%+ correction level which is pleasing 

I tried to get a few defect shots with the Sun Gun but the flake in the paint is so strong it's a bit difficult. You can see a bit of wash marring and light swirling in some of the wash stage pics though:




























And a few afters so far:























































Video will be posted as soon as it's uploaded 

*Update 18*:

Managed to get most of the large pad work done so far, with just half the bonnet left to do and then it's onto the spot pad bits and pieces.

Below gives you a rough idea of what gets left to be done with the smaller spot pads:





































I think we've solved the video upload problem so I'll get the first one up later this evening with a bit of luck and then i'll try and get a few more up tomorrow 

*Update 19*:

As promised, I've finally uploaded a wee video - it's been uploaded through twitter from my phone so it's lost a good bit of sharpness. Will have to see what I can do tomorrow to find a solution that gives better quality and doesn't take forever!

Me, my Makita and some Menz 85RE

*Update 20*:

I was up early this morning to collect a 997 Turbo from a contract client in Aberdeen...



















...so that's Alans job for today. He's just finishing off a few wee details on a Cayenne before getting started on the 997:










A quick coffee will be drank and then I'll get cracking on with some more correction work (whilst taking plenty pics ) on the F430!

*Update 21*:

Bonnet's now finished:




























And the smaller areas with the spot pads are coming along nicely too:









































































*Update 22*:

I probably won't get any more work done on the car today as I'm now away to help Alan get the 997 finished as I have to take it back to the client and don't really fancy getting stuck in rush hour traffic!

It's starting to look good though, just the side skirts,bumpers and mirrors to correct then it's onto the other bits and pieces which will allow me to update more regularly than I'm doing at the moment 










*Update 23*:

This morning has been full of distractions and shows why we asked to have the Ferrari all week to allow for correction.

Rich and I had to go and collect an Impreza WR1 for Alan to work on today and then I had to go down to the Porsche Approved Bodyshop to inspect a customers 911 which we'll also be collecting later on.

Funnily enough, while I was there I also got to inspect a Range Rover Sport that was apparantly "detailed" by someone who is claiming they're Polished Bliss approved! The car is covered in buffer trails and to say we're slightly annoyed is an understatement, we'll get to the bottom of it though.

I'll finally get started on the Ferrari again just shortly so for the time being here's a few pics of the 997 Turbo detailed yesterday 























































The sun even came out late afternoon so I even managed to get it back to the owner nice and clean which makes a fine change 

*Update 24*:

Working on the back end just now:

Ferrari badge removed, showing just a small amount of polish residue!










Carefully cleaned after soaking with IPA:



















Few buffer trails from the Production Line:










After:










Before:










After:










There's a couple of deeper marks left in the above pic but they don't warrant a heavier cut at this moment in time and the car is only receiving a Minor Correction.

I'm now away to collect a 911 from the bodyshop, grab a quick bite to eat and then it'll be a clean run at the car all afternoon 

*Update 25*:

Got all the machine polishing finished by about 5:45pm yesterday:




























Before:










After:



















I went home, had my tea and then came back to get the first coat of wax on the car, so after dusting down with a lambswool duster I prepared the paint with Cleaner Fluid:




























Then waxed with...



















And this was how I left it at approx 10pm last night:










I'm just away to put another coat of wax on now and then it's just the finishing touches and hopefully the sun will come out later to get some outside shots 

*Update 26*:

Right, this is the last update before I get all the finished shots up in about an hour 

Earlier on this afternoon while I was removing the 2nd coat of wax, Marsha had finished packing the orders so I got her to give the wheels a second coat of Autobahn:










This was looking a bit dull...










2 minutes with the DA and some Raceglaze Alutec metal polish resulted in this:










I then removed any old product residue with a ****tail stick:



















Here's a few after shots with the Sun Gun to show the condition of the paint (before a final wipe down):























































*After pics are now here:* F430 Final Pics


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Tease !


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice idea :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

God damn. I just saw the title, went and made a brew in preparation of a nice thread and there's no pics! :lol:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Damm will be at work


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Well thats my Monday off sorted then.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice idea mate :thumb:

i was thinking of doin somthing like this with a web cam etc but aint to technically minded :wall:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looking forward to this


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Can I record it on sky+????

I'll be out correcting another Range Rover.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Good to hear you taking some ideas that have been suggested by customers :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

amiller said:


> You to hear you taking some ideas that have been suggested by customers. :thumb:


Did they?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

darn it im working...


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

What time will this be 'on' until?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Beat me to the punch with this idea  dam you guys LOL 

Great idea lads, do you mind actually letting us know what type of detail you are likely to be carrying out? i take it its a one day job?


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

beardboy said:


> God damn. I just saw the title, went and made a brew in preparation of a nice thread and there's no pics! :lol:


Ha ha ha me to:lol:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome idea, am at work where the Internet connection is way better than mine :lol: What type of job is it going to be? Also will you be recording it as well?


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

I heard Clark and Rich were getting their hair done especially 

Any hope Angela and Marsha will feature at some point? :lol:

I'm home at 0600, so may well have succumbed to the lure of my bed by that time.... :thumb:


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

Will it be a video broadcast, or you'll just keep updating with pics?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

This is a great idea, am off tommorrow so I might get to catch some of it :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

100/1 odds on a burn through
50/1 on someone tripping on a hose

Place ya bets!!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

nice mate, hope its HD:thumb:


----------



## OlDirty (Jul 20, 2010)

Where can i watch it??


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Sat here, waiting patiently for the show to begin :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

20 mins to go -


----------



## OlDirty (Jul 20, 2010)

Forgot about the time shift, sorry. :wall:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok I'm ready - Cup of tea done, comfortable seating (Got a unit to sort in an hour but i aint moving till 9:55) :thumb:


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Do we just wait here for it to start?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Th3Doctor said:


> Do we just wait here for it to start?


Dunno - can't think how it will work but then again, I am a technofobe


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Showshine said:


> Dunno - can't think how it will work but then again, I am a technofobe


Could be redirected to the polished bliss site I suppose??


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Just been on there and couldn't see anything - We will just have to sit and wait


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Probably in make-up or something :wave:


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Right gonna grab some coco pops while I wait


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Come on Clark. its 9.07 and the boss has gone out for a few hours!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

They don't appear to be online yet


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Are they sleping??? :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I've drank my 2 cups of tea now 

Kettle re-ignited


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Showshine said:


> I've drank my 2 cups of tea now
> 
> Kettle re-ignited


Coco pops are also gone - you got enough water in there for me:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Yup, It's full mate :thumb:

Sugar?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Sorry for the delay guys, we're off! :wave:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Boom shanka


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Showshine said:


> Yup, It's full mate :thumb:
> 
> Sugar?


Just one but be quick its starting!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Will it be pics Clark? Or webcam aswell?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I can already tell this is gonna be stressfull...:lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Showshine said:


> Will it be pics Clark? Or webcam aswell?


Pics and possibly HD footage if I find time. Although it's a 1 day job with no machining so I dont know if there's anything exciting that can be filmed?


----------



## ViewWise (May 31, 2008)

Lol I think everyone was expecting a webcam!


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Update 2 is on its way!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Good Good


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ViewWise said:


> Lol I think everyone was expecting a webcam!


Webcam wouldn't be ideal I don't think, there's alot of boring stuff goes on in a 6-8 hour detail :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ha you crazy fools!


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks nice in black


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Update 2 done.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Keith CSL said:


> Looks nice in black


It's a nice change from red and cream - I like the interior


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Latest update done.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Next update posted.

How we all doing? Bored yet? Any suggestions/feedback so far?


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

What did you use on the tyres to clean them?  

I like the thread, something different.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

It's alot more interesting this way, but I can see how tough it will be for you! :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looking good so far :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Keith CSL said:


> What did you use on the tyres to clean them?
> 
> I like the thread, something different.


APC matey :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Next update done!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Update number 6 posted.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Number 7.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

numero 8!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I think you should have done this with a web cam and streamed it, it dont really feel "live" like this guys.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

james b said:


> I think you should have done this with a web cam and streamed it, it dont really feel "live" like this guys.


We may well do that in the not too distant future however with Alan still being relatively new the last thing I want is for him to feel pressured knowing that there's this "big brother" eye watching over him (although he usually has me watching him like a hawk :lol if you get what I mean?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

There will be some HD footage later on today, probably at the end off my Iphone when we do a final walk around the car


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Looking good so far!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Latest update done, last one before lunch


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

I thought you guys had to capture your waist water in the mat? or has that now changed?


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Looking good guys :thumb:


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

Lovely car, lucky enough to grab a look at it in action (before I knew this post had been made) when I nipped in to grab some Nanolex Shampoo and Poorboys wheel seal.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

paranoid73 said:


> I thought you guys had to capture your waist water in the mat? or has that now changed?


The mat is there


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

John @ PB said:


> The mat is there


But its not inflated and water is running out, only reason I asked. Or is it just to catch debri


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

paranoid73 said:


> But its not inflated and water is running out, thats why I asked. or is it just to catch debri


That's because it's damaged.....

It _is_ actually holding most of the water. New bund has been ordered and should be on its way to us.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

whats for lunch?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> We may well do that in the not too distant future however with Alan still being relatively new the last thing I want is for him to feel pressured knowing that there's this "big brother" eye watching over him (although he usually has me watching him like a hawk :lol if you get what I mean?


Can can give you some good links etc if you do decide to stream it.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Serious said:


> whats for lunch?


Food! 



james b said:


> Can can give you some good links etc if you do decide to stream it.


Cheers buddy :thumb:

Update 10 now up, bit of a spanner in the works! :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Update 11 done.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Update 12 up, slight change of plan now!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking good so far guys, keep on cracking that whip on poor Alan's back Clarke:lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Clark, rumour has it that this detail was completed months ago and this is all a PR stunt?! 

Only joking! :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

amiller said:


> Clark, rumour has it that this detail was completed months ago and this is all a PR stunt?!
> 
> Only joking! :lol:


Lol yeah


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Looking gooood - lovely car - good thorough job and good tips :thumb:

Why are you claying with megs clay and just water as lube?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

wee_green_mini said:


> Looking gooood - lovely car - good thorough job and good tips :thumb:
> 
> Why are you claying with megs clay and just water as lube?


I personally always use water as I have a general dislike for clay lubricants, especially Last Touch as I find it can cause problems with machine polishing later on. If you're confident with clay you can work on even the softest of paints using just water and not marr the finish


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

have learnt a couple of new tips from this..... cheers guys!!!

does look a nice car!!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Mr Gurn said:


> have learnt a couple of new tips from this..... cheers guys!!!
> 
> does look a nice car!!!


Good to hear! If there's anything else anyone wants to know or see then speak up as this is going to be a week long updated thread now!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Noticed Alan using SV Autobahn on the wheels, is this the range that will be replacing the GlossIt?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Noticed Alan using SV Autobahn on the wheels, is this the range that will be replaceing the GlossIt?


I couldn't possibly say


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Will be interesting when all is revealed then . . .


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Update 14.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Alot of Swissvax products being used this time. Is there anything you wish to share, Clark? 

Nice work till now :thumb: Although I must confess I was expecting some sort of live video feed, but pictures are ok too.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

A black f430 with that interior is basically my exact preference for a supercar. Just stunning.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Showshine said:


> Tease !


My thoughts exactly


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

update no. 13? he sprayed the mats and scrubbed with APC, and then hoovered, was this with a dry hoover?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ant_s said:


> update no. 13? he sprayed the mats and scrubbed with APC, and then hoovered, was this with a dry hoover?


It's a wet and dry hoover, it's basically just to hoover up any bits of grit or dirt that come out during the brushing.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

So when are you adding Swissvax to the store? 

Also, Crystal Rock on this one, or something else?


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree Clark - it's grand to see something different from the red/cream norm.

I'm sure you guys can well afford the Swissvax charges. Will you be going for the whole Swissvax approved detailers thing too? TBH I wouldn't've thought you needed to really, but it could be a fine excuse to catch a couple of English footie matches when you're down.... :thumb:


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

great post. really enjoyed reading.
unfortunately, didnt have the option to watch live as i was working.
if you do eventually get a video stream up and running, Could i possibly encourage it to commence on a weekend. 
( I know you probably hate working weekends.) but most of us mortals are roped into regular office hours.  

Just a suggestion, but i bet your hits would be astronomical..

are you going to continue with the entire detail till the end now it has been upgraded to the full biffta?

great work again.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

rossdook said:


> I agree Clark - it's grand to see something different from the red/cream norm.
> 
> I'm sure you guys can well afford the Swissvax charges. Will you be going for the whole Swissvax approved detailers thing too? TBH I wouldn't've thought you needed to really, but it could be a fine excuse to catch a couple of English footie matches when you're down.... :thumb:


All the good matches are played alot further south than Harrogate! :lol:


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Great idea lads. Will keep an eye on this as the week unfolds


----------



## buldy (Feb 17, 2010)

Excellent job! The car came out awesome.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

buldy said:


> Excellent job! The car came out awesome.


We're not finished yet - faaaar from it :lol:

Latest update done.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

No polishing pictures from the work on the roof Clark?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

another update done


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

SimonBash said:


> No polishing pictures from the work on the roof Clark?


No but I've only done half the roof so I'll grab a few while I do the other half 

I'll get a video up soon aswell :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

good work so far mate


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Right, lunch time


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

this is a pretty cool thread


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

X18JAY said:


> this is a pretty cool thread


Glad you like, it's obviously not to everyone's tastes but at least it's something different.

Another update done with a Video on the way as soon as it's uploaded :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic Clark, always in the "front off the train"!! :thumb:

But next time can you put this whit a webcam? Yours "Fans" will be much apreciated. :lol:

Continue whit the excelent work done at this time 

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Video is at 96%......nearly there :lol:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb work, looking forward to the video. :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

AAAAAAAGGGGGHHHH!! 

The video uploaded and then it disappeared into thin air before I could link it! 

So apologies but it's now uploading AGAIN :wall:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Seems to be a problem with the video upload for some reason, will try again later as I've given up with it for now!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Another update untill possibly later this evening.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Ace clark good write up this. Couple good tips aswell so :thumb:s up


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Video update


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Excellent idea guys, and looking good so far


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> Will have to see what I can do tomorrow to find a solution that gives better quality and doesn't take forever!
> 
> Me, my Makita and some Menz 85RE


I found if you try and transfer a massive video from your iphone to computer via iTunes it doesn't work for some reason so I use this :

http://www.digidna.net/products/diskaid

It comes with a free trail - don't need to enter card details or anything. I bought it after the free trail just for convenience as couldn't be bothered looking around for a free one.

Takes 2 seconds to transfer files to the computer then you can upload them from there in full hd quality.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Something I once did with overspray on a car and never thought of doing and well was very nervous about it..

I had a car with very similar issue.. I used neat Cellulose thinners, this was dabbed onto a rag and wiped over a small area or spot area. It did the job very quickly and without damage. It does need to be wiped down afterwards to neutralise the solvents.:thumb:

Great work stunning colour combo too... It's always nice to read your rwrite ups.:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Another wee update for this morning already 



123quackers said:


> Something I once did with overspray on a car and never thought of doing and well was very nervous about it..
> 
> I had a car with very similar issue.. I used neat Cellulose thinners, this was dabbed onto a rag and wiped over a small area or spot area. It did the job very quickly and without damage. It does need to be wiped down afterwards to neutralise the solvents.:thumb:
> 
> Great work stunning colour combo too... It's always nice to read your rwrite ups.:thumb:


We tried that mate but it didn't budge - the owner is 99% sure it's loft insulation overspray from his next door neighbours!



Incredible Detail said:


> I found if you try and transfer a massive video from your iphone to computer via iTunes it doesn't work for some reason so I use this :
> 
> http://www.digidna.net/products/diskaid
> 
> ...


Thanks for that mate, will take a look later on :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Clark @ PB said:


> Another wee update for this morning already
> 
> We tried that mate but it didn't budge - the owner is 99% sure it's loft insulation overspray from his next door neighbours!
> 
> Thanks for that mate, will take a look later on :thumb:


OK justa thought...:thumb:

In that case I would billing the neighbour!! for correction work


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Another update.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Stopped working on the Ferrari for the moment to help Alan finish off the Turbo


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Can you tell me what the thin blue microfibres are that your using? The ones on the bonnet/windscreen of your last update photo...

Thanks


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Something a bit different. Nice work.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Divine said:


> Can you tell me what the thin blue microfibres are that your using? The ones on the bonnet/windscreen of your last update photo...
> 
> Thanks


Also the orange one, looks like Poorboys one?


----------



## steve @ s|d (Oct 25, 2010)

beautiful as always


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Another update :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Divine said:


> Can you tell me what the thin blue microfibres are that your using? The ones on the bonnet/windscreen of your last update photo...
> 
> Thanks


These ones: http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/poorboys-super-thick-and-plush-towel-polish.html



mattastra said:


> Also the orange one, looks like Poorboys one?


These ones: http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/poorboys-deluxe-mega-towel-maintain.html


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

poished bliss approved :doublesho


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> Funnily enough, while I was there I also got to inspect a Range Rover Sport that was apparantly "detailed" by someone who is claiming they're Polished Bliss approved! The car is covered in buffer trails and to say we're slightly annoyed is an understatement, we'll get to the bottom of it though.


That is shocking! Why would polish Bliss have an 'approved detailer'!? 

I hope you find who ever has done it and they haven't damaged your reputation too much!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Next update done


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

big ben said:


> poished bliss approved :doublesho





wookey said:


> That is shocking! Why would polish Bliss have an 'approved detailer'!?
> 
> I hope you find who ever has done it and they haven't damaged your reputation too much!


Yup, there's some cheeky so and so's out there! The only people we've approved are Myself, Alan, Rich and John - and even then I disaprove of myself sometimes :lol:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Clark @ PB said:


> Yup, there's some cheeky so and so's out there! The only people we've approved are Myself, Alan, Rich and John - and even then I disaprove of myself sometimes :lol:


Guess who's going to be on coffee duty this afternoon.....

:lol:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Wouldn't be the guy that you sacked would it?

He must surely have been approved while he worked there?

Gav


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

DE 1981 said:


> Wouldn't be the guy that you sacked would it?
> 
> He must surely have been approved while he worked there?
> 
> Gav


We've never sacked anyone.

There's no-one, other than our own staff, _ever_ been approved by us to perform detailing work and all our detailing work is done onsite at our premises.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Bit naughty but its to be expected.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

John @ PB said:


> We've never sacked anyone.
> 
> There's no-one, other than our own staff, _ever_ been approved by us to perform detailing work and all our detailing work is done onsite at our premises.


Apologies I thought he got the dunt.

Gav


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Last update before the finished shots - nearly done


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic work Clark. 

Nice updates.

Would maybe a stronger LSP have been better? Or is the car garaged a lot?


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm abit rubbish with some computer stuff.

How/where do I view the updates, I can only see pictures on this thread for the first few sessions

Somebody please help, don't want to miss this!!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

all the pics and updates are in the first post, must be something to do with your interent security if you cant see them, are they red crosses?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I thought I was PB certified? I've bought loads of stuff from you! 

Must be very flattering as well as very annoying- I'm sure you'll get to the bottom of it. (p.s. it was Ethan Crawford! :lol: )

Nice update- and look forward to your thoughts on the the SV range. :thumb:


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

Cheers mate, what a noddy, I hadn't looked back over the 1st post, I was expecting update pics on page 10,11,12,15 etc :wall: :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice work as always fellas


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Last update done before the afters, although they will be posted in a new thread as I've hit my character limit in the forst post of this one :lol:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

A lovely job on the Ferrari and some nice interesting fill ins in the middle there as well, was that your motor in the background toward the end receiving a bit of love of Alan?

Great job as always by you and the team by the way.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ALANSHR said:


> A lovely job on the Ferrari and some nice interesting fill ins in the middle there as well, was that your motor in the background toward the end receiving a bit of love of Alan?
> 
> Great job as always by you and the team by the way.


No that wasn't mine, my one is tucked away in the garage for the winter :thumb:

Finished shots of the car can be found here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2447095#post2447095


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice work mate


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

What a fantastic job,a super post and very enjoyable read

Thank's for taking the time and effort to share the detail with us:thumb:

As for the PB imposter,i'm sure you could check the cctv at the showroom and put a face to the culprit


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

amiller said:


> I thought I was PB certified? I've bought loads of stuff from you!
> 
> Must be very flattering as well as very annoying- I'm sure you'll get to the bottom of it. (p.s. it was Ethan Crawford! :lol: )
> 
> Nice update- and look forward to your thoughts on the the SV range. :thumb:


:doublesho Fits this like !  i wouldn't fanncy doing a range rover to flipping big :lol:


----------



## bmac800 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have a new Focus RS and the door seals squeak like mad which seems to be a common problem would the Swissvax seal feed cure this do you think.I have been using silicone spray on a cloth which works fine for a while but then the sqeaking starts again.

Great write up as well.


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

As I said, simply awesome work!:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Clark @ PB said:


> AAAAAAAGGGGGHHHH!!
> 
> The video uploaded and then it disappeared into thin air before I could link it!
> 
> So apologies but it's now uploading AGAIN :wall:


I guess that's what too much detailing does to you working late nights and early mornings Clark :lol::lol:

Excellent work :thumb::thumb:

Mario


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work!:thumb:


----------

